# Knit Knacks Yarn Store in Ohio.



## knitknacks (Aug 7, 2013)

The new knitting store "Knit Knacks" has its Grand Opening on Saturday November 23rd! Thanks to all who contributed some great ideas. The store is in The Shops at Worthington Place in Columbus Ohio.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!  *

Any discounts for KPers?

What else is it close to? I'm pretty sure DH can be talked into a special day trip.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Congrats and Good Luck. If I get to Ohio next year, I'll be sure to go through Columbus and check it out!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi TexCat, 

Maybe we can meet up there at the same time if send a post with your ETA.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx for the info. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Carol295 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in Westerville weekly. Will have to get to your store. Good luck to you!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Can't wait to go there. Only minutes away!!


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

That is good news...I'm half way around I-270 from your store but I used to work just up the road from you on Horizon Drive off N High St/Rte 23. I'm marking my calendar to check you out after you open.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Anybody else interested in a KP meet up at knitknacks' new store?

I've heard so many wonderful things about groups of KPers who have made arrangements to meet up and get to know one another and have made lasting friendship.

Hubby and I did meet up with PiggysMom and just loved her and her DH. In fact I will have to ask her if they'd like to join us.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm game...I would love to meet other KPers... depends on the day & time, though. I have exercise classes most mornings & also do volunteer work on various days. Meeting on the 23 might not be a good time since it is their opening day which may be hectic for them...but I am open to suggestions...


----------



## knitknacks (Aug 7, 2013)

There will be a loyalty Friends & Family discount. I consider you all to be friends and I hope you become more like family. You get a 10% discount on your 5th visit. No expiration date. Thanks for the encouragement. I look forward to seeing you soon. Knit Knacks.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Good to know. We have been to knitting temptations in Dublin before, I can probably talk my husband into showing me where Worthington is. Good luck and much success!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would like to meet at the new store also. I live in Dublin, formerly in Worthington. Easy to get to. Just off I 270 and route 23. The southwest corner in the Worthington Mall Center. Go south on route 23, turn left onto Wilson Bridge Road and right into the center.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

knitknacks said:


> The new knitting store "Knit Knacks" has its Grand Opening on Saturday November 23rd! Thanks to all who contributed some great ideas. The store is in The Shops at Worthington Place in Columbus Ohio.


So how did the grand opening go? Were you busy? Hope the grand opening was really successful. Did any KPers show up? I would love to meet some other KPers from Columbus area. Are there anyone out there who would like to meet at this new store? Perhaps we can schedule a time to come. I am free most afternoons & was thinking that the first Tuesday, December 3 might be a good time before things get too busy with all the holiday stuff...Anyone intrested?


----------



## knitknacks (Aug 7, 2013)

I would love it if several of you would like to come in at the same time and meet. I spoke to a couple of people over the weekend that are KPers. They were not at the same time though. We discussed a little more about the difference between natural fibers and man made fiber yarn. Let the record show that I don't have any issue at all with people-made fibers, I just wanted to support Ohio farmers and differentiate from what people can get at the larger craft stores. I have several of them in the area, so if people want to go there for yarn, I don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

Well I hope tthat some of the Central Ohio folks will respond back & that we can set up a meeting in the near future...


----------

